# British Eventing's Regular On Duty Doctor Struck Off



## Eddy Phipps (25 July 2018)

The on-duty doctor who treated me negligently following my fall at Borde Hill Horse Trials, where I sustained life changing injuries, has been struck off.  As a direct result of my own investigation I discovered that he had been regularly attending BE events in an official capacity as a Medical Officer, despite not having a license to practice medicine, for 15 months.  I reported him to the GMC who suspended him immediately and carried out a thorough investigation which has resulted in Doctor Charitou being struck off.

Very sadly, despite being a regular competitor at Borde Hill horse trials for a number of years, the organisers never felt it appropriate to offer any form of empathy or support.

It is paramount that the safety of competitors is the primary focus in a high-risk sport and must put ahead of Events reputation.


----------



## Equibrit (28 July 2018)

Suspended. Not yet in force, pending an appeal period.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (28 July 2018)

The GMC advised of the following:

"The hearing has now ended and the Tribunal decided to erase the doctor&#8217;s name from the medical register and impose an immediate suspension. This means that the Tribunal found Dr Charitou&#8217;s conduct to be fundamentally incompatible with continued registration and he now cannot work as a doctor in the UK."

You are right he could appeal but I think this in unlikely as he didn't engage in the GMC's proceedings.


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2018)

I am sorry, it is not clear to me. Are you saying that BE hired a doctor who was not licenced to practice? Are you saying that because of this he/she was struck off? 

I can only presume that the BE people concerned did not know that this doctor was not licenced. I presume the doctor was qualified? 

Whatever the whys and wherefores, I am sorry that you had a life changing injury at an event.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (29 July 2018)

At the time of my accident Doctor Charitou was a registered doctor but didn't have a license to practise medicine in the UK.  There is no dispute that the treatment given to me at the event was negilient

After I advised the GMC that Doctor Charitou was practicing medicine in the UK, he was suspended immediately pending a full investigation.

I was not the only BE competitor to come forward with concerns at the level of medical care provided by this doctor.

On the July 18 he was erased from the medical register.  He does have 28 days to appeal, however he has not made contact with the GMC  in over 2 years and didn't attend his own hearing.  

British Eventing have very clear rules that the medical officer attending any BE event must be licensed to practise medicine in the UK.  BE have put the responsibility on the event organisers to ensure that the correct medical cover is available.

My major concern is for the safety of my fellow competitor, this is a high risk sport and part of our entry fee goes towards medical cover.


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2018)

I am very sorry that you had an accident at an event and that you believe the treatment you received from the unregistered doctor was negligent. I can only imagine it leaves you wondering if you would have had a different outcome if the treatment had been different or if there had been a different doctor. 


I also feel for the organisers, as I don't suspect they had any intention to engage a doctor who was not registered. I feel for them as I understand that it can be difficult to find a doctor to officiate within tight financial constraints. Not that I think this negates their oversight at engaging a doctor who is not registered, just that I don't think it will have been an intentional act. 

I suspect the organisers may not have contacted you as they do not wish to say the wrong thing in law. You may find that they have been prohibited from contacting you by their insurance providers. 


If this doctor was giving poor quality care then I am glad that he is now struck off. You are correct that the sport has its dangers, hence the medical cover being provided. I applaud BE as a whole for specifying a high level of medical cover/ambulance, 4WD medical cover etc to enable the sport to continue. 

I do not know your situation, but hope you can improve and feel satisfied that you have protected other riders.


----------



## Velcrobum (30 July 2018)

Seems he got all over the place during that time he was at Aston le Walls May 2016. His profile on linkedIn is "interesting.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (30 July 2018)

Doctor Charitou lost his licence to practise on the 10th March 2015, my accident was at the end of May 2016 but I didn't investigate until I left hospital.  On the 21st June 2016 I notified the GMC and BE  of my findings.  During this 15 month period dozens of BE events used him.

As a competitor I am really concerned that this doctor was allowed to continue for such a long time with no body checking his status.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 July 2018)

How  awful for you and well done for exposing him. Do you know why he lost his licence in March 2015? 

I wonder whether he was working for BE legitimately before then and then just carried on when he was suspended. It would have been  his responsibility to stop working. New employers check registrations etc but it is not commonw practice to check the same doc over and over again every time you use them. I was suspended briefly back in 2014 and had to let everyone know I was not able to offer clinical work in that time. Fortunately I had no case to answer so it did not last long but I can easily see how I could have just kept quiet.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (30 July 2018)

I would suspect he had been working at BE events prior to losing his license and I totally agree it's so easy just to keep using the same doctor without rechecking.  However as the checking of a doctor's status is so straightforward, it would be reassuring for competitors to know that this is done on a regular basis.


----------



## ester (30 July 2018)

Add that information to the recent jailing of the person posing to be a nurse at Blenheim it does seem that BE needs to reconsider their procedures when engaging such important people.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 July 2018)

ETA I'm not a medical doctor but work in a clinical role with the same need to be registered as a health professional as doctors. I'm sure no one really cares what I do but I don't like to mislead!!

So how often should registration be checked in a situation like this where BE employ some one... presumably they check registration and DBS when they sign a contract. But after that? Every year? Every event? What about on going contracts where you deliver services every day? How often should those employers check that their staff havd not lost their registration?


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			ETA I'm not a medical doctor but work in a clinical role with the same need to be registered as a health professional as doctors. I'm sure no one really cares what I do but I don't like to mislead!!

So how often should registration be checked in a situation like this where BE employ some one... presumably they check registration and DBS when they sign a contract. But after that? Every year? Every event? What about on going contracts where you deliver services every day? How often should those employers check that their staff havd not lost their registration?
		
Click to expand...

I work with clinical professionals (not in eventing) and we check GMC registration prior to commencement of clinical work on our behalf and annually thereafter.

I would have assumed that there would be some similar process for BE medics.
It always feels a bit like a box ticking exercise. Until it isn&#8217;t ....


----------



## Velcrobum (31 July 2018)

ester said:



			Add that information to the recent jailing of the person posing to be a nurse at Blenheim it does seem that BE needs to reconsider their procedures when engaging such important people.
		
Click to expand...

It is not the responsibility of BE it is entirely up to the organisers of any competition to source relevant "medical" cover. That cover can be provided by a paramedic in some instances or a Doctor/s in others. The medical team is generally organised by the chief medical officer at Blenheim. The bogus nurse came via the volunteers system that is run by the organisers of Blenheim and it was apparently not the first time she had pretended to be a nurse. There is more to this particular issue than I am willing or able to divulge. My OH provides medical cover at sporting events interestingly the medically qualified doctors get paid a nominal fee which is considerably less than what the paramedics get paid at the same events!


----------



## Eddy Phipps (31 July 2018)

My concern is for the safety of competitors.  BE have made it very clear in their rules that any doctor attending an event in an official capacity MUST have a license to practise medicine and that it is entirely the responsibility of the event organiser to ensure that they run within the rules.  But who is ensuring that the organisers follow these guideline?


----------



## ester (31 July 2018)

But organisers follow BE rules and regulations, that is why I said about their procedures because realistically surely it is an important enough issue that the governing body should make sure that the risk is minimised. If their own procedures do tell organisers to check registrations and they aren't there needs to be some sort of check in the system for that.

No it isn't the first time she pretended to be a nurse and I'm aware that she was a volunteer, I don't really see why either is relevant?


----------



## Eddy Phipps (31 July 2018)

Totally agree checks should be in place, unfortunately there sadly doesn't appear to be any such procedure in place.  I'm sure that no organiser deliberately means to break the rules however for me safety is paramount.


----------



## mynutmeg (31 July 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			It is not the responsibility of BE it is entirely up to the organisers of any competition to source relevant "medical" cover. That cover can be provided by a paramedic in some instances or a Doctor/s in others. The medical team is generally organised by the chief medical officer at Blenheim. The bogus nurse came via the volunteers system that is run by the organisers of Blenheim and it was apparently not the first time she had pretended to be a nurse. There is more to this particular issue than I am willing or able to divulge. My OH provides medical cover at sporting events interestingly the medically qualified doctors get paid a nominal fee which is considerably less than what the paramedics get paid at the same events!
		
Click to expand...

Slight side track - how did your OH get involved with providing the medical cover, I've just started as an F1 doctor so can't practice outside a hospital for another couple of years but once I'm allowed to practice independantly I'd love to start doing eventing cover.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 August 2018)

Anyone interested in 2 tickets  for the British Eventing this weekend   season admission .   
Admin remove if not allowed these are in aid of charity pm me


----------



## ester (1 August 2018)

Would that not be better on a new post? on a regional board?


----------



## honetpot (2 August 2018)

Its very simple to check whether  someone is a registered nurse,
https://www.nmc.org.uk/registration/search-the-register/

And also a doctor,
https://www.gmc-uk.org/registration...to-the-medical-register/find-a-doctors-record
 This is a basic check and would be part of their insurance requirements for H&S I would imagine for an event at that level. I can not imagine why it would not be done any way. If they are obtaining insurance under a group insurance there would be clear guidelines in place.
   I have no do not know how doctors obtain insurance to practice out of the NHS, your liability is usually covered by your employer. I had to increase mine when I worked for a private company and theirs did not provide enough cover for professional liability.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (2 August 2018)

I totally agree, it is so simple to find out the status of a doctor, so all the more surprising that Doctor Charitou attended dozens of BE events over a 15 month period without being checked.  This is a high risk sport and competitors are at their most vulnerable after a serious accident, there must be a duty of care.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 August 2018)

Honetpot, independent practitioners take out their own professional indemnity insurance. Costs a fortune but you can't practice without being insured.


----------



## Red-1 (3 August 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Honetpot, independent practitioners take out their own professional indemnity insurance. Costs a fortune but you can't practice without being insured.
		
Click to expand...

So presumably Eddy Phipps' unregistered doctor was not insured either? If it were personal insurance, not BE insurance?


----------



## Eddy Phipps (4 August 2018)

At the time of my accident he was a registered doctor but without a license to practise in the UK.  I would assume that it is highly unlikely that he was covered by any insurance as he was acting without a license.  I did ask Borde Hill for their insurance details, but they ignored me.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 August 2018)

Did you get compensation? If so who paid?


----------



## Eddy Phipps (4 August 2018)

No unfortunately not! - I've been completely ignored by Borde Hill.  BE made it very clear that it is the organisers responsibility to ensure that the right medical cover is in place, but I've been unable to make contact with them!

My major concern is for safety in a high risk sport, but it would appear that reputation is more important.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 August 2018)

That's  not good.


----------



## honetpot (4 August 2018)

Not really the same but,
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-25715110
They also took the organisers to court under H&S
  I used to do catering at shows and festivals and had to provide evidence of insurance up to £4millon. I also had to provide risk assessments and evidence of training. Sometimes these were checked through the local EHO.
  The HT must have some insurance in place, perhaps if you have not already done so, time to go to injury lawyers for you and get them to chase the organisers. It may be worth contacting the H&S executive. If you were seriously injured they have inform them,http://www.hse.gov.uk/riddor/reportable-incidents.htm
http://www.hse.gov.uk/event-safety/


----------



## Red-1 (4 August 2018)

Eddy Phipps said:



			No unfortunately not! - I've been completely ignored by Borde Hill.  BE made it very clear that it is the organisers responsibility to ensure that the right medical cover is in place, but I've been unable to make contact with them!

My major concern is for safety in a high risk sport, but it would appear that reputation is more important.
		
Click to expand...

I see from the BE website that you accident was in 2016. I am not usually one for taking any type of legal action, as I think it causes hurt and pain to all parties and the only people to benefit are the solicitors. However, you say that you have had life-changing injuries, and no one disputes that you had inappropriate care. I think there is a 3 year time limit on any type of claim, so in your case, if you think that the life changing element of the accident was due to the doctor, I would see a solicitor. 

A letter sent, signed for, to the organisers is deemed to have been seen. I am not a solicitor, but one did explain that when I had to contact a company for a refund that they had been steadfastly refusing to acknowledge. There was also wording that would make the letter official as a request for a response, I can't remember what that is. 


I guess you have to decide what your desired outcome is. Be that money to help you adapt to your changed life, or at assurances that things will be done differently in the future. 

If, of course, the cause of the accident was you or your horse, and the mistreatment by the doctor was upsetting but incidental to your health outcome, then I would not contact a solicitor. 

I hope you find peace with your situation one way or another.


----------



## honetpot (4 August 2018)

Eddy Phipps said:



			No unfortunately not! - I've been completely ignored by Borde Hill.  BE made it very clear that it is the organisers responsibility to ensure that the right medical cover is in place, but I've been unable to make contact with them!

My major concern is for safety in a high risk sport, but it would appear that reputation is more important.
		
Click to expand...

 If was an affiliated BE event it looks like you should have some recourse on BE insurance,

What do I have to insure?

As soon as your event is affiliated, BE insurance covers those working on the course against personal accident, and during the event it covers all your helpers and officials against accident and the event organisers against public liability. The insurance you have to think about is what cover you want if the event is cancelled. BE automatically reimburses the money you must refund to the competitors but you may wish to cover your expenditure on tentage, loos, catering, trophies etc.

 You need good legal advice.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 August 2018)

I agree with Red-1 
I don't agree with  culture of suing in general but actually the law exists to hold people/organisations  accountable and in these sorts of situations seems justified.


----------



## popsdosh (5 August 2018)

honetpot said:



			If was an affiliated BE event it looks like you should have some recourse on BE insurance,

What do I have to insure?

As soon as your event is affiliated, BE insurance covers those working on the course against personal accident, and during the event it covers all your helpers and officials against accident and the event organisers against public liability. The insurance you have to think about is what cover you want if the event is cancelled. BE automatically reimburses the money you must refund to the competitors but you may wish to cover your expenditure on tentage, loos, catering, trophies etc.

 You need good legal advice.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed BE cover all volunteers and helpers for negligence claims . One reason they no longer accept fence judges over 75 as they cannot cover them. OP needs to go to BE using their own insurance cover as a member and let them deal with it . I wouldnt be talking to much on here as it could ultimately damage your claim by doing so.  I think you should go and get legal advice which can be provided by BEs insurance do it properly as bad mouthing people on here will not get any recompense and mostly they are volunteers creating sport for riders, sadly one day soon there wont be any as people stop organising events. The organisers have been duped as much as you have ,I would not expect them to reply to your claims their insurers will not let them., OP what do you hope to gain by raising it on the forum rather than through the proper channels?


----------



## Eddy Phipps (6 August 2018)

My major concern is for safety.  I don't want anyone to go through what I have and while I fully appreciate that the organisers wouldn't have hired an unlicensed doctor deliberately, all organisers need to be aware of how easy it is to check a doctors status.


----------



## Velcrobum (7 August 2018)

honetpot said:



			Its very simple to check whether  someone is a registered nurse,
https://www.nmc.org.uk/registration/search-the-register/

And also a doctor,
https://www.gmc-uk.org/registration...to-the-medical-register/find-a-doctors-record
 This is a basic check and would be part of their insurance requirements for H&S I would imagine for an event at that level. I can not imagine why it would not be done any way. If they are obtaining insurance under a group insurance there would be clear guidelines in place.
   I have no do not know how doctors obtain insurance to practice out of the NHS, your liability is usually covered by your employer. I had to increase mine when I worked for a private company and theirs did not provide enough cover for professional liability.
		
Click to expand...

Doctors working outside NHS have to have personal Insurance which is available via Medical Defence Union or Medical Protection Society.


----------



## ester (9 August 2018)

H+H been reading the forum again?
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...fficiated-equestrian-events-struck-off-661443


----------



## Velcrobum (10 August 2018)

ester said:



			H+H been reading the forum again?
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...fficiated-equestrian-events-struck-off-661443

Click to expand...

What I find particularly unpleasant is that David Holmes claims that BE reported him to the GMC when it was the OP that did it.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (10 August 2018)

Totally agree, I undertook my own investigation into Doctor Charitou and on the 21st June 2016 when I discovered that he did not hold a license to practice medicine in the UK and hadn't for 15 months, I reported him immediately (verbally and in writing) to both the GMC and BE.  The GMC took immediate action, however at that time BE had absolutely no idea that he wasn't licensed.  This whole process is clearly and very well documented.

What is also a shame is the BE never felt it appropriate to offer any support during a very difficult time.


----------



## popsdosh (11 August 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			What I find particularly unpleasant is that David Holmes claims that BE reported him to the GMC when it was the OP that did it.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a little bit unfair as indeed BE may have told the GMC as soon as they became aware. BE could easily have reported him as had the OP , I would find it unpleasant if they hadn't as soon as they were made aware but I dont see any evidence thats the case.


----------



## Velcrobum (11 August 2018)

popsdosh said:



			I think thats a little bit unfair as indeed BE may have told the GMC as soon as they became aware. BE could easily have reported him as had the OP , I would find it unpleasant if they hadn't as soon as they were made aware but I dont see any evidence thats the case.
		
Click to expand...

Not unfair- statement of fact. See the OP's response that is the post prior to yours for verification.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (11 August 2018)

popsdosh said:



			I think thats a little bit unfair as indeed BE may have told the GMC as soon as they became aware. BE could easily have reported him as had the OP , I would find it unpleasant if they hadn't as soon as they were made aware but I dont see any evidence thats the case.
		
Click to expand...

Just for clarification.  AFTER I advised the GMC and BE of my findings, Doctor Charitou was still down to officiate at Farley Hall (fortunately it was cancelled due to rain in 2016) and Tweseldown at the beginning of July.  I was so concerned that he was still being used that I contacted the GMC again and asked if they would kindly contact BE to advise that the wasn't licensed (which I had done on the 21st June).  BE informed the organisers of Tweseldown 2 days before the event not to use him.

BE also advised at the end of June that they were carrying out their own thorough investigation, but at present had no reason to stop using him.

The above is all well documented.

Safety is so important in a high risk sport and it is really important to be transparent.  To check a doctor's status is really straight forward and if there is any doubt the GMC are easily contactable by phone and are really helpful.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (29 August 2018)

Having recently see the full report from the MPTS it was shocking to see that British Eventing raised a query to Doctor Charitou in 2015 as to his status.  On the 6th October 2015 (over 7 months prior to my fall at Borde Hill) they received reassurances from Charitou that he held a license to practice (which was untrue) but BE took his word and never check his qualification to practice until after I raised concerns following my medical treatment.  

Charitou attended as a medical officer in 2016 alone at the following events, Aston le Walls 1, Swalcliffe, Munstead, Goring Heath, Whitfield, Morton Morrell, Aston Le Walls 2. Borde Hill, BCA and Rackham without a licence and without insurance.  By not following up on their query BE have potentially put their members welfare at risk.


----------



## Red-1 (29 August 2018)

Once the question had been asked, you have to wonder why Dr Charitou was so attracted to work at BE events? Is Dr Charitou a rider? You would have thought he/she would simply become unavailable once they knew people were asking questions. 

Not that I disbelieve you in the slightest, it is just a strange attraction to work at a BE event when not licenced to do so, and knowing that people are asking questions. Strange how people's minds work.


----------



## Eddy Phipps (30 August 2018)

I would imagine that he work at BE events through word of mouth and would assume that when was first engaged his qualifications were possibly checked, however he was able to continue without his credentials being varified with the GMC on a regular basis.  It is really straight forward to check any doctor's status on the GMC website and all organisers need to be aware of this.  It would be seemingly poor practice for any organisation to accept an individual's word that he holds the correct qualifications in a high risk sport.


----------



## Velcrobum (30 August 2018)

Shame on BE how could they be justified to support him

www.bmj.com/content/362/bmj.k3375


Just found this

www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/08/04...send-seriously-injured-horse-riders-hospital/

He had no form of training in A&E type medicine as I understand he was either a cardiologist or a cardiac surgeon.


----------



## Velcrobum (30 August 2018)

Found out some more about him he was/is associated with a firm which provides paramedic and ambulance cover at quite a few BE events hence him being duty Doctor at all the events listed in an earlier post.


Found this:

www.navigant.com/professionals/c/charitou-alexandros

Not entirely sure all those claims are correct and if he had been moonlighting with this company it could possibly be why his license to practice was revoked.


----------

